# Knicks undefeated in preseason



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

they better self-destruct soon......I want the lottery pick!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: hahaha wtf Knicks undefeated in preseason*

I watched a little bit of this, and let me just say that the ridicule Isiah has suffered for the Renaldo Balkman pick was off the mark, and probably wildly off the mark.

He is as close an approximation to the young Dennis Rodman as I've ever seen, except with a passable jumper. He's one of those guys who is always around the ball, and he appears to me to know how to play good defense w/o fouling.

I'm also super-high on Kendrick Perkins, and I'm also calling "wait till next year" on Al Jefferson. Again.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: hahaha wtf Knicks undefeated in preseason*

just picture all those good East teams. their defense will absolutely keep them out of the top 8...at worst a late lottery slot.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

yeah i've said this before, renaldo balkman is this year's charlie vilanueva
not saying he'll contribute that much, but that he took a huge verbal beating for 
little reason


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

So are the Bulls 


Curry with a decent statline. Think he will have a nice year with a more normal offseason, but I don't they'll make the playoffs


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Isiah can do one thing right, and that is drafting.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SMH

they're playing hard as hell......

Don't let this preseason stuff fool you

what about when memphis went undefeated a few years back then started the year 0-6?

I don't worry about the Knicks


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford and curry has had 2 nice games in row. Good for them


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Hold the ticker tape....

against NJ Nets, NJ played without Kidd & Carter
against the Sixers w/o Webber & Dalembert
and against the Celtics w/o Pierce & Delonte West.

despite Knicks giving relatively big minutes to starters & rotation players, 
w/ other teams main players out, Knicks didn't run away with these games.

Losing Jeffries for a while will also hurt some. Wtih JJ, EC & Frye that was a huge front line.
Though not sure if Francis, Crawford or Marbury would be willing to pass these players the ball.
Jeffries also seems to be the only player willing to play defense all the time

Admit that there is a lot of playground talent, but can this team with so
many players that need the ball gel?

Balkman has a good motor, probably more like Malik Rose & Ed Nareja than Rodman


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

the celtics look good


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The ROY said:


> SMH


Does your neck get sore?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The Truth said:


> Does your neck get sore?


yes, from shaking my head at the knicks


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: hahaha wtf Knicks undefeated in preseason*



ScottMay said:


> I watched a little bit of this, and let me just say that the ridicule Isiah has suffered for the Renaldo Balkman pick was off the mark, and probably wildly off the mark.
> 
> He is as close an approximation to the young Dennis Rodman as I've ever seen, except with a passable jumper. He's one of those guys who is always around the ball, and he appears to me to know how to play good defense w/o fouling.
> 
> I'm also super-high on Kendrick Perkins, and I'm also calling "wait till next year" on Al Jefferson. Again.


I agree that Balkman looks great so far, but I still think the criticism was valid and fair, simply because he picked him too early. According to just about everyone, Balkman still would have been on the board for them at 29.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Elsewhere in the league:

Another nice game for Rondo

Pargo/Tyson update in the other thread

Why did I draft Battier? 25 min, 0 points

Roy - 38 min, 19 points, 9 rebounds in OT loss


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

synergy825 said:


> they better self-destruct soon......I want the lottery pick!


Last time I checked, the Celtics are going to be playing Paul Pierce around 40 minutes per game and not playing Allan Ray 26 minutes per game. The Knicks (Marbury, Curry, Crawford) are playing starters minutes versus 2nd team players. They should win. Against Philly AI played 24 minutes and Crawford played 36 minutes (only 6-16 shooting). Against NJ, Vince and Kidd didn't play, Jefferson played 17 minutes and Krstic played 22 minutes. 

I have seen nothing from the Knicks that leads me to believe they will be anything but atrocious again this season. Curry has torched Olowokandi and Shavlik Randolph. Against Philly, Dalembert wasn't even playing. 

Isiah Thomas has to put all chips into play and earn some good will. He will do anything to win these meaningless games to get the reaction he is getting, which is "Knicks look good so far". I think 30 wins is the best they can hope for.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> Last time I checked, the Celtics are going to be playing Paul Pierce around 40 minutes per game and not playing Allan Ray 26 minutes per game. The Knicks (Marbury, Curry, Crawford) are playing starters minutes versus 2nd team players. They should win. Against Philly AI played 24 minutes and Crawford played 36 minutes (only 6-16 shooting). Against NJ, Vince and Kidd didn't play, Jefferson played 17 minutes and Krstic played 22 minutes.
> 
> I have seen nothing from the Knicks that leads me to believe they will be anything but atrocious again this season. Curry has torched Olowokandi and Shavlik Randolph. Against Philly, Dalembert wasn't even playing.
> 
> Isiah Thomas has to put all chips into play and earn some good will. He will do anything to win these meaningless games to get the reaction he is getting, which is "Knicks look good so far". I think 30 wins is the best they can hope for.


Well the knicks have new coach and are putting in a new system no ? Dont think you think he may play his players a little bit more to get an ida of where they are at ? Also I think that the knicks only having 6 preseason games may have something to do with that ? We by the way have 8 preseason games . 

Also what does isiah do he has Jamal,Marbury,Francis ,nate robinson, Qrich all who can play .

I dont really understand what can he do ? He wants to make sure Curry is in the best game condition he can be in by the time opening night starst so of course you want him to get as many quality minutes as possible . 

I agree that preseason wins and losses should mean nothing but if the knicks are 0-3 would anybody be saying dont worry its only the preseason or would it be haha the knicks suck they are 0-3 .

I think the key is that the knicks are playing hard and together regardless of outcome the question is whether they can sustain it.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> Well the knicks have new coach and are putting in a new system no ? Dont think you think he may play his players a little bit more to get an ida of where they are at ? Also I think that the knicks only having 6 preseason games may have something to do with that ? We by the way have 8 preseason games .
> 
> Also what does isiah do he has Jamal,Marbury,Francis ,nate robinson, Qrich all who can play .
> 
> ...


I agree with you that he's doing the right thing. My point is that everybody shouldn't get too excited about the Knicks at all. We Bulls fans are all buy guaranteed a top 5 pick in the upcoming draft. They haven't made any significant additions to a team with terrible chemistry. They still have Marbury v. Francis v. Rose. They still have high energy, low-skill guys like David Lee, Balkman, Jeffries. They have undisicplined players like Robinson and Crawford. They have washed up players like QRich and Malik Rose. They just don't have a good team no matter how you look at it. They will be giving up 110 points per game.

Their 10 man rotation is brutal. Marbury, Francis, Frye, Lee, Crawford, Rose/QRich, Curry, James, Balkman, Robinson, Jeffries. The only player on their roster who I think is a good player who can play for a winner is Frye.

PG Marbury - Francis - Robinson
SG Crawford - Rose - QRich
SF Jeffries - Balkman
PF Frye - Lee
C Curry - James


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

The ROY said:


> SMH
> 
> they're playing hard as hell......
> 
> ...


Them playing hard is a good thing for them. Lee & Balkman play like that all the time, so if Isiah keeps those two in the regular rotation their energy might rub off a little on the rest of those guys. It should improve even more once Jefferies comes back. And whenever Isiah decides to bench Jalen Rose permanently, I'll expect more improvement. 

The Knicks worry me to be quite honest.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

SALO said:


> Them playing hard is a good thing for them. Lee & Balkman play like that all the time, so if Isiah keeps those two in the regular rotation their energy might rub off a little on the rest of those guys. It should improve even more once Jefferies comes back. And whenever Isiah decides to bench Jalen Rose permanently, I'll expect more improvement.
> 
> The Knicks worry me to be quite honest.


The skills guys (Marbury, Francis, Rose, Curry, Crawford) are the only ones who can win games for the Knicks. This isn't the NCAA where playing hard will make you into a good team. Sure, Lee and Balkman will add energy, but Lee and Balkman will NOT be able to motivate Marbury, Francis, Rose, Curry and Crawford. Those 5 players are known sulkers and selfish players. What kind of team will the Knicks be? Offensive like the Phoenix? Defensive? Or are they a mismash of players who don't fit together?

In reality, Marbury, Francis and Rose are starting point guards in the NBA. Throw in Crawford and you have a very low shooting percentage backcourt How can they exist on the same team and expect to win? The Knicks don't have anybody who can rebound or play defense at all. David Lee and Balkman cannot compete with a real NBA front line. There's just not enough substance on the Knicks to win.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> I agree with you that he's doing the right thing. My point is that everybody shouldn't get too excited about the Knicks at all. We Bulls fans are all buy guaranteed a top 5 pick in the upcoming draft. They haven't made any significant additions to a team with terrible chemistry. They still have Marbury v. Francis v. Rose. They still have high energy, low-skill guys like David Lee, Balkman, Jeffries. They have undisicplined players like Robinson and Crawford. They have washed up players like QRich and Malik Rose. They just don't have a good team no matter how you look at it. They will be giving up 110 points per game.
> 
> Their 10 man rotation is brutal. Marbury, Francis, Frye, Lee, Crawford, Rose/QRich, Curry, James, Balkman, Robinson, Jeffries. The only player on their roster who I think is a good player who can play for a winner is Frye.
> 
> ...


I dont think there is no Rose vs Marbury vs Francis controversy . Rose is done and both Marbury and Francis have painted themselves into a corner with all the larry brown stuff. They can attempt tp show they can be team players or they prove brown was right and they cant even play for someone that likes them and their careers are over basically.

From what Ive seen lee and Balkman are pretty skilled players just not scorers and jefferies is a good defenders .

Robinson is a fireplug off the bench who defends and hes definitely undisciplined but jamal has seemed to turn a corner I say him bodying guys up full court defensively and has really seemed to mature How is Qrich washed up at 26 years old ? If he can stay healthy hes not bad at all.

Marbury and Francis have both played for playoff teams 

Jerome james ,Jefferies,Rose even Qrich have all played for teams that have gone further than any of our young core members . What would playing for a winner constitute in your book ? 
I find that part fascinating because I remember people saying Crawford would basically wilt under brown because brown wont take no crap and emphasizes playing the right way. Well all brown did all season was compliment Crawford on his work ethic and team first play and Crawford took a huge step towards becoming the well rounded player we hoped he would for the Bulls . You just cant say player A couldnt play for this team or coach basically because you dont like them . 

I think that a high pick would be nice but as a basketball fan I cant lie to myself the knicks are probably not gonna be as bad as needed to get my team a high pick .

Again I dont think the knicks will tear up the league but if they stay healthy they can win 40-42 games


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree that it is too early to heap too much prais on the Knicks...yet.

But even taking into consideration the fact that they are playing preseason ball with a chip on their shoulder unmatched by their opponents and have played against teams with stars on the bench, this is still a team that we expected, talent-wise, to compete last year, and were pleasantly surprised by their implosion. If they keep it together, they could still have a good season. And Balkman really has impressed me so far. He may have been picked a bit too early, but he is no punchline.

An the other hand, hearing Starbury saying this year is better because you can just play and don't have to think about "well if I do this, than that will happen" like under the last guy does give me hope that maybe, just maybe Greg Oden may still be within reach. Too much freewheelin' may kill the 'Bockers yet.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

They played three straight games, vs. 3 teams WITHOUT their stars and played their starters the majority of minutes.

It's good to get prepared but they're playing TOO hard for nothing right now


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> The only player on their roster who I think is a good player who can play for a winner is Frye.
> 
> PG Marbury - Francis - Robinson
> SG Crawford - Rose - QRich
> ...


This is kind of where I'm coming from. I just don't think they are very good. 

Even if Zeke can get them to play quality basketball, I still see this as a team with a 35-38 win ceiling from a talent/roster perspective.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I watched the second half of the knicks-celtics game. For the most part, it was the Knicks starters and regular rotation guys vs. the Celts bench. Is it Randy Foye (or Rajon Rondo?) that the Celts got in the draft? He looked really good. Got anywhere he wanted on the court. Gerald Green is better and ought to see some decent court time this season - but I digress...

The Knicks were playing hard. Zeke wanted this game. The problem as I see it was that Paul Pierce was in street clothes. Allen and Ratliff didn't play either. The Celts were down three starters and still gave the Knick regulars all they could handle. I can't blame Zeke for doing what he's doing in trying to win every game and instill confidence in his team. I just think they're going to be in for a rude awakening when the lights go on for real and now they have to face Kidd and Carter, Webber and Dalembert and Pierce, Allen and Ratliff. In each of their three games, they've played teams who were more interested in evaluating players than winning games.

As for Balkman. He's OK. High energy guy. A young Dennis Rodman he ain't though. He'll get figured out pretty quick and have a decent career as a journeyman-type player. Nothing to get overly excited about.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Isiah takes ESPN analyst to task
Knicks GM/coach rips Anthony for draft criticism

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/10/18/isiah.reax/index.html

Don't skip this one-- it's pretty surreal.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Isiah takes ESPN analyst to task
> Knicks GM/coach rips Anthony for draft criticism
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/10/18/isiah.reax/index.html
> ...


Jeez Luiz!


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

1. i think a former player in particular has the right to be critical of the GM that turned his former team into a joke.

2. why wait for a whole season to call someone out. much easier to wait until 3-4 good preseason games.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

If Balkman doesn't pan out this season, the press will eat IT alive.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lol, don't mean nothing!

Mavs havent won a single game in the pre-season, does that mean they will fall? Nope..


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Isiah takes ESPN analyst to task
> Knicks GM/coach rips Anthony for draft criticism
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/10/18/isiah.reax/index.html
> ...


Isiah is losing it. What Greg Anthony said wasn't even that bad, especially compared to the way Jay Bilas bashed the pick. All Greg Anthony said was the Knicks should have taken Marcus Williams, a kid who has lottery talent. He was more talking up Williams than putting down Balkman. Bilas was the one ripping Balkman the most. 

I don't believe Isiah singled Greg out because he was a former Knick. There HAS to be something else between those two.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

This just further validates my theory that Isiah Thomas is the biggest douchebag ever in the history of the world.

He challanged Bill Simmons to a fight last season - not to his face. 

What a tool. I really hate him. Really. I'm not overstating the emotion.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

This just further validates my theory that Isiah Thomas is the biggest douchebag ever in the history of the world.

He challanged Bill Simmons to a fight last season - not to his face. 

What a tool. I really hate him. Really. I'm not overstating the emotion.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> This just further validates my theory that Isiah Thomas is the biggest douchebag ever in the history of the world.
> 
> He challanged Bill Simmons to a fight last season - not to his face.
> 
> What a tool. I really hate him. Really. I'm not overstating the emotion.


You hate him so much you posted it twice! But I agree with you. Look at how he destroyed the CBA.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> Isiah takes ESPN analyst to task
> Knicks GM/coach rips Anthony for draft criticism
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/marty_burns/10/18/isiah.reax/index.html
> ...


Wow. I finally read this. Man. Nothing like having your coach and GM obsessed with a member of the media before the season starts. Doesn't he have anything else to worry about? Imagine if Skiles was talking about Marriotti in the press instead of the team. We would eat him alive. Isiah sounds a little bit obsessed. Maybe he should take all the die-hard Knicks fans who booed the pick in the Garden. He should personally find all of those fans and go to their homes and yell at them and then take away their season tickets. What a nutcase! Greg Oden here we come!


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.sportspickle.com/features/volume4/2005-0914-thomas.html

Funny article about Isiah becoming FEMA chairman. Love Isiah.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Knicks have been the butt of every punchline for long enough. I don't think we're looking at a playoff team, and I don't think this pre-season winning streak means anything, but I think they've hit rock bottom. This coming season will be better than last year. I expect them to win around 30-35 games and atleast stay in the playoff fight until almost the end. 

Luckily a top 10 pick in next years draft is probably just as good as a top 5 pick in this past draft.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SALO said:


> Isiah is losing it. What Greg Anthony said wasn't even that bad, especially compared to the way Jay Bilas bashed the pick. All Greg Anthony said was the Knicks should have taken Marcus Williams, a kid who has lottery talent. He was more talking up Williams than putting down Balkman. Bilas was the one ripping Balkman the most.
> 
> I don't believe Isiah singled Greg out because he was a former Knick. There HAS to be something else between those two.


I wouldn't be surprised if the blowup has something to do with race. Say what you want about Isiah, but he's a ground breaker in terms of his role as a black man in a sports front-office. Likewise, Greg Anthony is also somewhat of a trend setter although less so. Scoop Jackson made the argument the other day that its much easier to become a black professional athlete than it is to become a black journalist; counting only five black sportwriters in the entire nation. 

If there is any part of his job where Isiah deserves credit, it's in his ability to draft. He has enough of track record so that we should all have given him the benefit of the doubt. Thomas has been nothing short of exceptional. Isiah probably feels that he is getting attacked in a way he shouldn't be (and he's for the most part right), and looks to other GM's and wonders why they aren't under similar fire -- and all this from a black journalist, nonetheless. What has Kevin McHale accomplished in the last ten years?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> I wouldn't be surprised if the blowup has something to do with race. Say what you want about Isiah, but he's a ground breaker in terms of his role as a black man in a sports front-office.


How? Wayne Embry became an NBA general manager in 1972. Elgin Baylor has been doing it for 20 years. 



> Likewise, Greg Anthony is also somewhat of a trend setter although less so.


Not too sure about that either. 



> Scoop Jackson made the argument the other day that its much easier to become a black professional athlete than it is to become a black journalist; counting only five black sportwriters in the entire nation.


He was referring to sports editors, not sportswriters. And a fellow black sportswriter - a far superior one - Jason Whitlock took issue with it. The following are Whitlock's thoughts on Scoop taken from an article in the Kansas City Star:



> I told the blog that part of the reason I was leaving Page 2 was because I was uncomfortable with Page 2’s relationship with Scoop Jackson. Much of his writing is childish, anti-white and a caricature of a negative black stereotype. I didn’t say it in the blog interview, but it’s my belief that it is irresponsible for the World Wide Leader to publish much of what Scoop writes. Over the last year, I’ve shared these opinions with ESPN executives countless times. I said nothing in the blog interview that I hadn’t said privately.





> If there is any part of his job where Isiah deserves credit, it's in his ability to draft. He has enough of track record so that we should all have given him the benefit of the doubt. Thomas has been nothing short of exceptional.


I agree with that, SST. Relatively speaking, he has an excellent draft record. 



> Isiah probably feels that he is getting attacked in a way he shouldn't be (and he's for the most part right), and looks to other GM's and wonders why they aren't under similar fire -- and all this from a black journalist, nonetheless.


I'd buy that if he hadn't also publicly threatened to fight Bill Simmons based on his critical writings. 



> Talking to Stephen A. Smith he said, "I'm gonna tell ya ... if I see this guy Bill Simmons, oh, it's gonna be a problem with me and him ..."


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/blog/index?entryDate=20060117&name=simmons



> What has Kevin McHale accomplished in the last ten years?


McHale is a bad GM. But he has GM'd teams that made the playoffs 7 years in a row, had the best record in the entire NBA 3 seasons ago, and played in the WCF. 

Isiah has done NOTHING but fail worse and worse and worse every year since he took over NY all while racking up what is probably the highest payroll in the history of the sport.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I was reading through the Bill Simmons article that quotes Isiah's not-so-veiled threat, and it contains some fan reactions that are kind of fun. 

This was my favorite (and from a New Yorker no less):



> Sports Guy, I think you'd like to know that Isiah Thomas is planning to take revenge on you. Today on the Stephen A. Smith show on ESPN Radio here in New York, Thomas said if "I ever meet this guy Bill Simmons, it won't be good for him." In other words, I think he's planning on signing you.
> *-- Dan Goodman, New York *


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Since we all "love"  Isiah, here's some YouTube stuff:

Might remember the creepy/awkward interview with Dolan, 3 parts:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iUzewXJuAjY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iUzewXJuAjY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ixLxrY4Y0FE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ixLxrY4Y0FE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/917sPVrrCxU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/917sPVrrCxU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A fan's ballad to Isiah:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Isiah talks right after the draft, says no doubt he would do the #2 pick for Isiah after the fact:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJgYhw0NDyo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJgYhw0NDyo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> A fan's ballad to Isiah:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VM_fCfk7Bdk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Some people might be turned off by the boring Dolan interview because of how long it is. But everyone has to see this.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

> "when you look at Collins, he can play with Marbury, Francis, Marbury, or Crawford"- IT from the last video.


So Collins is a 2, interesting. I love to bring up all the mocks had Collins in the lotto until the experts set them straight before the draft and I have since midseason last year been calling this guy a bust. NY is really the perfect situation for Collins because he is a 2 but not a scorer, and he is still not going to amount to anything.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Oh damn, didn't realize the Isiah / Anthony article was being discussed in here, I wouldn't have started another thread. Unlike Greg Anthony, I have respect for others.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Hustle said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Some people might be turned off by the boring Dolan interview because of how long it is. But everyone has to see this.


So you're telling me I don't have a shot at Jessica Alba?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought Collins was a tall pure PG?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

lougehrig said:


> So you're telling me I don't have a shot at Jessica Alba?


Maybe when you are sleeping at your mid-terms while dropping acid.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I thought Collins was a tall pure PG?


How many guys every year are said to be 6'6"+ pure PG's coming into, and how many actually are (Livingston+??). He did play point in college, but he made a living out muscling guys, in the NBA he isn't fast or quick enough to even play a little point, unless he's playing for Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Isiah talks right after the draft, says no doubt he would do the #2 pick for Isiah after the fact:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJgYhw0NDyo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VJgYhw0NDyo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


I think Isiah actually sounds relatively sane here. I need to stop drinking on an empty stomach.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> How? Wayne Embry became an NBA general manager in 1972. Elgin Baylor has been doing it for 20 years.


You could be the one thousandth person down a particular path and still be a trend setter. You're a lawyer -- you know how this works. I consider every women and minority partner a trailblazer. 



> He was referring to sports editors, not sportswriters. And a fellow black sportswriter - a far superior one - Jason Whitlock took issue with it.


Good qualification. I didn't realize the context.



> I'd buy that if he hadn't also publicly threatened to fight Bill Simmons based on his critical writings.


Eh. Bill Simmons is the most popular American print sports journalist. Greg Anthony a reasonably good national broadcaster in his third year on the job. I can understand why you would want to challenge Simmons. You don't go out of your way to take pot-shots at the Greg Anthonys of the world. 



> McHale is a bad GM. But he has GM'd teams that made the playoffs 7 years in a row, had the best record in the entire NBA 3 seasons ago, and played in the WCF.
> 
> Isiah has done NOTHING but fail worse and worse and worse every year since he took over NY all while racking up what is probably the highest payroll in the history of the sport.


I don't disagree with anything you've written here. 

I'm just throwing out speculation. But I do wonder why everyone, me included, was so quick to jump on the draft pick like it was a trampoline being advertised on our forums. Usually there is one person in the media who will argue for any controversial selection, just to be able to claim two years down the road that they were in the right. Isiah had no supporters.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> You could be the one thousandth person down a particular path and still be a trend setter. You're a lawyer -- you know how this works. I consider every women and minority partner a trailblazer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you would be wrong on that . I knew the balkman pick was a good one. also i knew people who agreed especially after ESPN played NIT semi-final and championship the night of the draft, and the next night...those games turned alot of heads.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> You could be the one thousandth person down a particular path and still be a trend setter. You're a lawyer -- you know how this works. I consider every women and minority partner a trailblazer.


Its a fair point and I can accept that. But in the NBA, which has always been literally decades ahead of the other major sports on these issues, I personally don't consider a minority GM to be that big of a big deal.


----------

